# Bill Hays ROCKS



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well where do I start I guess here I recived a pm from Bill saying he wanted to send me some thing. that something was a Gpo3 scorpion the one in his video and he did not stop there he also sent a top slot hunter in I think the some gpo3. 2 hats my brother inlaw has made claim to one already a box of strike any where matches a tube holder to hold it and playing cards. also a bag of 41 cal lead ammo I will post pics this weekend I only have a flip phone

Thank you it has made my week.
Joe


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

What a great gift! Bill is one of the most generous people on the forum. Sounds like you're set up for making some vides. I see a bunch of card cuts and match lights in your near future....and hopefully a gambler shot as well.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

that is great..enjoy my friend..be waiting to see your treasures~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

You lucky devil  
I wish you luck with shooting, the generosity on this forum is insane


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, Bill is really generous from what I heard!

Enjoy those shooters!

Bill's shooters look really great!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congrats to you! Way to go Bill!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A package like this makes happy, enjoy the stuff from Bill !!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow! That is so cool! Very happy for you! Bill makes some of the best shooters!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah man.... just have fun with it.. that's all I ask.

Bill


----------

